# 2005 Bmw 745i turbocharger or supercharger



## DenisPB27 (Sep 4, 2012)

does anyone know any good websites for turbo or superchargers for 7 series and which would be better for that car? I'm thinking turbocharger :thumbup:


----------



## syrius750Li (Mar 17, 2011)

Sadly, there's not enough aftermarket "go-fast goodies" for the 7 series... Not saying that it can't be done, but by the time you were to "finish" the job, you could've just bought an Alpina B7...check www.ststurbo.com...


----------



## amennrahh (Mar 9, 2012)

ESS Tuning


----------

